# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  ترجمة نص المادة 227-23 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي ....

## د.شيماء عطاالله

Art. 227-23    (L. no 98-468 du 17 juin 1998)  Le fait, en vue de sa diffusion, de fixer, d'enregistrer ou de transmettre l'image ou la représentation d'un mineur lorsque cette image ou cette représentation présente un caractère pornographique est puni de  (L. no 2006-399 du 4 avr. 2006, art. 16)  «cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 75 000 €» d'amende.  (L. no 2013-711 du 5 août 2013, art. 5)  «Lorsque l'image ou la représentation concerne un mineur de quinze ans, ces faits sont punis même s'ils n'ont pas été commis en vue de la diffusion de cette image ou représentation.»
 Le fait  (L. no 2004-575 du 21 juin 2004, art. 44)  «d'offrir  (L. no 2006-399 du 4 avr. 2006, art. 16)  «, de rendre disponible» ou» de diffuser une telle image ou représentation, par quelque moyen que ce soit, de l'importer ou de l'exporter, de la faire importer ou de la faire exporter, est puni des mêmes peines.
 Les peines sont portées à  (L. no 2006-399 du 4 avr. 2006, art. 16)  «sept ans d'emprisonnement et à 100 000 €» d'amende lorsqu'il a été utilisé, pour la diffusion de l'image ou de la représentation du mineur à destination d'un public non déterminé, un réseau de  (L. no 2007-297 du 5 mars 2007, art. 35)  «communications électroniques».
  (Abrogé par L. no 2013-711 du 5 août 2013, art. 5)   (L. no 2006-399 du 4 avr. 2006, art. 16)  «La tentative des délits prévus aux alinéas précédents est punie des mêmes peines.»
  (L. no 2007-293 du 5 mars 2007, art. 29)  «Le fait de consulter habituellement  (L. no 2013-711 du 5 août 2013, art. 5)  «ou en contrepartie d'un paiement» un service de communication au public en ligne mettant à disposition une telle image ou représentation  (L. no 2013-711 du 5 août 2013, art. 5)  «, d'acquérir» ou de détenir une telle image ou représentation par quelque moyen que ce soit est puni de  (L. no 2020-936 du 30 juill. 2020, art. 21)  «cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 75 000 € [ancienne rédaction: deux ans d'emprisonnement et de 30 000 €] d'amende».»
  (L. no 2004-204 du 9 mars 2004, art. 6-VIII)  «Les infractions prévues  (L. no 2006-399 du 4 avr. 2006, art. 16)  «au présent article» sont punies de dix ans d'emprisonnement et de 500 000 € d'amende lorsqu'elles sont commises en bande organisée.»
  (L. no 2013-711 du 5 août 2013, art. 5)  «La tentative des délits prévus au présent article est punie des mêmes peines.»
 Les dispositions du présent article sont également applicables aux images pornographiques d'une personne dont l'aspect physique est celui d'un mineur, sauf s'il est établi que cette personne était âgée de dix-huit ans au jour de la fixation ou de l'enregistrement de son image. —  Pr. pén. 40, 706-47 s. ;  CSS L. 322-3;   Douanes 38.  

Sur la procédure permettant le blocage des sites internet diffusant des images et représentations de mineurs à caractère pornographique, V. Décr. no 2015-125 du 5 févr. 2015 (JO 6 févr.). — Sur la procédure permettant le déréférencement de ces sites, V. Décr. no 2015-253 du 4 mars 2015 (JO 5 mars).




تنص المادة رقم  (  أو تسجيل أو نقل الصورة أو تمثيل قاصر عندما تكون هذه الصورة أو هذا التمثيل ذات طبيعة إباحية بهدف نشرها (قانون رقم 2006-399 المؤرخ 4 أبريل / نيسان 2006 ، مادة 16) يعاقب بالسجن مدة خمس سنوات وغرامة قدرها 75 ألف يورو". (L. no 2013-711 بتاريخ 5 أغسطس 2013 ، مادة 5) "عندما تتعلق الصورة أو التمثيل بقاصر يبلغ من العمر خمسة عشر عامًا ، يُعاقب على هذه الأفعال حتى لو لم تُرتكب بهدف توزيع تلك الصورة أو ، بأي وسيلة كانت ، لاستيرادها أو تصديرها ، لاستيرادها أو لتصديرها ، يعاقب بنفس العقوبات.

وشُددت العقوبات إلى (L. No. 2006-399 of 4 April 2006، مادة 16) "سبع سنوات حبس وغرامة قدرها 100000 يورو" عند استخدامها لنشر الصورة أو تمثيلها. القاصر لجمهور غير محدد ، شبكة (L. no 2007-297 بتاريخ 5 آذار / مارس 2007 ، مادة 35) "اتصالات إلكترونية".

(أُلغيت بموجب L. No. 2013-711 بتاريخ 5 أغسطس / آب 2013 ، مادة 5) (L. عدد 2006-399 بتاريخ 4 أبريل / نيسان 2006 ، مادة 16) "محاولة ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة يعاقب بنفس العقوبات ".
(L. no 2007-293 بتاريخ 5 آذار / مارس 2007 ، مادة 29) "حقيقة استشارة عامة (L. no 2013-711 بتاريخ 5 آب / أغسطس 2013 ، مادة 5)" أو مقابل أجر "اتصال للجمهور إتاحة مثل هذه الصورة أو التمثيل عبر الإنترنت (L. no 2013-711 بتاريخ 5 أغسطس 2013 ، المادة 5) "، للحصول على" أو الاحتفاظ بهذه الصورة أو التمثيل بأي وسيلة كانت يعاقب بـ (L. no. 2020 -936 المؤرخ في 30 يوليو / تموز 2020 ، مادة 21) "سجن لمدة خمس سنوات وغرامة قدرها 75 ألف يورو [الصيغة السابقة: السجن لمدة عامين وغرامة 30 ألف يورو]".

(L. عدد 2004-204 بتاريخ 9 مارس / آذار 2004 ، مادة 6-VIII) "يُعاقب على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في (L. عدد 2006-399 بتاريخ 4 أبريل / نيسان 2006 ، مادة 16)" في هذا المقال ". عشر سنوات من السجن وغرامة قدرها 500000 يورو عند ارتكابها في عصابة منظمة ".

(ل.رقم 2013-711 بتاريخ 5 أغسطس / آب 2013 ، مادة 5) "الشروع في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة يعاقب عليها بنفس العقوبات".
تسري أحكام هذه المادة أيضًا على الصور الإباحية لشخص يكون مظهره الجسدي مظهر قاصر ، ما لم يثبت أن هذا الشخص كان يبلغ من العمر ثمانية عشر عامًا يوم التثبيت أو تسجيل صورته. - Pr. Pen. 40 ، 706-47 ثانية. ؛ CSS L. 322-3 ؛ الجمارك 38.

حول الإجراء الذي يسمح بحجب مواقع الإنترنت التي توزع صورًا إباحية وعروضًا للقصر ، V. Décr. رقم 2015-125 بتاريخ 5 فبراير. 2015 (جو 6 فبراير). - بخصوص الإجراء الذي يسمح بشطب هذه المواقع ، ف. ديكر. 2015-253 بتاريخ 4 مارس 2015 (OJ 5 March).


https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/loda/...T000000556901/

----------

